# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo >  mùa du lịch hè 2012| thuê xe hoàng long hà nội - phú yên| thuê xe giường nằm phú yên

## mrhoangkim

Công ty TNHH Vận Tải Hoàng Long
Phòng vé Nam Hương
Du lịch Hà Nội - Phú Yên - Bãi Biển Mỹ Á -  Tháp Nhạn - Ghềnh Đá đĩa -   Hà Nội
Hiện nay chúng tôi đang cung cấp dịch vụ:
*Cho thuê xe giường nằm đi du lịch hè 2012. Đặc biệt phục vụ dịp nghỉ lễ 30.4 và Quốc tế lao động 1.5.2012 - Mùa du lịch hè 2012
* Cho thuê xe giường nằm chất lượng cao Hoàng Long đi Phú Yên
==================================================  =============================
Để biết thông tin chị tiết về giá theo hành trình riêng của Đoàn như đưa đón tại đâu, đến địa điểm nào, đi trong bao lâu... Quý khách vui lòng liên hệ đường dây nóng 0978600558
Tham khảo thông tin vé tại : vexehoanglong.com
Ngoài ra chúng tôi vẫn nhận các dịch vụ khác như thường lệ: 
* Nhận đặt vé qua điện thoại - đặt vé qua mail - đặt vé trực tiếp tại phòng vé
*Giao vé tận nơi cho các tổ chức, cơ quan, nhóm du lịch, gia đình,...(Từ 5 vé trở lên)
*Hợp tác, kí hợp đồng với các công ty thường xuyên đi công tác
* Cung cấp vé lẻ cho cá nhân...
 ==================================================  =====================
Trụ sở văn phòng:
Địa chỉ:                   Số 7/155 Cầu Giấy - Hà Nội (Đối diện Khách sạn Cầu Giấy)
Mail:                      vexehoanglong@yahoo.com
Tel:                        04.6672.6080 - 0978. 600. 558
Website: http://vexehoanglong.com
Quản lý dịch vụ cho thuê xe Lại Hải Nam - Điện thoại: 0916.120.884
==================================================  =================================
Thông tin du lịch: Quý khách đến với Phú Yên là đến với những danh lam thắng cảnh nổi tiếng như:
1. Vũng Rô


Vị trí: Vũng Rô nằm cuối tỉnh Phú Yên, bên đường quốc lộ, cách thành phố Tuy Hòa 25 km.
Đặc điểm: Vũng Rô là một trong những vịnh đẹp nổi tiếng không chỉ của Phú Yên mà là của cả khu vực ven biển miền Trung.

2. Chùa Đá trắng


Vị trí: Chùa toạ lạc trên núi Bạch Thạch thuộc xã An Dân, huyện Tuy An, tỉnh Phú Yên, cách trung tâm thành phố Tuy Hòa khoảng 35km. 
Đặc điểm: Chùa nằm trên núi, giữa một vùng toàn đá trắng nên còn gọi là chùa Đá Trắng hay chùa Bạch Thạch.

3. Bãi Biển Mỹ Á (Long Thủy)


Vị trí: Thuộc địa phận xã An Phú, huyện Tuy An, tỉnh Phú Yên. 
Đặc điểm: Bãi biển Mỹ Á được xem là bãi tắm đẹp nhất Phú Yên.


4. Núi Đá Bia


Vị trí: Núi Đá Bia thuộc xã Hòa Tâm, huyện Tuy Hòa, tỉnh Phú Yên, nằm dọc quốc lộ 1A trên dãy núi Đèo Cả, cách thành phố Tuy hòa 23km về phía Nam. 
Đặc điểm: Năm 1471 vua Lê Thánh Tông sau khi thu phục kinh đô Chà Màn đã qua đây khắc chữ lên mặt đá làm bia phân định ranh giới Đại Việt - Chiêm Thành.
5. Tháp Nhạn


Vị trí: Tháp Nhạn nằm bên bờ bắc sông Đà Rằng, gần quốc lộ 1A, thuộc thành phố Tuy Hòa, tỉnh Tuy Hòa.
Đặc điểm: Tháp là nơi thờ phụng thần linh, có niên đại vào khoảng cuối thế kỷ 11, đầu thế kỷ 12.
6. Ghềnh đá đĩa

Vị trí: Ghềnh Đá Đĩa thuộc xã An Ninh Đông, huyện Tuy An, tỉnh Phú Yên. 
Đặc điểm: Mặt đá như muôn ngàn chiếc đĩa xếp chồng bên nhau màu đen tuyền bên biển xanh thăm thẳm tung bọt biển trắng xóa.


Chúng tôi rất hân hạnh được phục vụ Quý Khách
Cảm ơn Quý khách đã sử dụng dịch vụ!

----------


## tuyetmuahe

úp phụ nè....

----------

